# Death Metal bands who play 7s?



## Dehumanize (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm looking for some death metal bands (any subgenre, but tech and 90s style are preferred) that play on 7-strings, and not simply 6s tuned down to B Standard, although feel free to share for anybody interested. Please, no 'core' of any kind, only real metal. 

Spawn of Possession immediately come to mind.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 20, 2010)

Check out my band. 
I love it when I can shamelessly plug my band and still be on topic!


----------



## Rapture (Aug 20, 2010)

First of all: MORBID ANGEL. Any album after Blessed are the sick. Gateways is the one with the most 7string songs, but all albums got atleast 50% 7string material. Behemoth - Zos Kia Cultus and Demigod is also definatly whorth checking out.


----------



## Inazone (Aug 20, 2010)

Demonicon, if you can find any of their stuff. Not sure about their current lineup, but both guitarists were playing sevens as of a couple years ago. Nailed Shut is a mix of B-tuned six and seven.


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 20, 2010)

Rapture said:


> First of all: MORBID ANGEL. Any album after Blessed are the sick. Gateways is the one with the most 7string songs, but all albums got atleast 50% 7string material.


Yeah, that one should've been obvious but escaped me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2010)

Cannibal Corpse do or have used 7 strings.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 20, 2010)

^ between like 99 and 05 
dropG


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 20, 2010)

My band play sevens - same setup as Spawn of possession - one six string esp and one 7 string Ibanez. Tuning is C-standard thou - The C note just seems more in your face than B 

http://www.reverbnation.com/#/deathcomespale


Check out Sepent of Eden for some heavy shit...


----------



## drmosh (Aug 20, 2010)

spawn of possession play 6s again, only on the last album did one guitar player use a 7 but he has since left


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2010)

Through The Eyes Of The Dead.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Aug 20, 2010)

Aeon use sevens, I believe there is an artist interview on this site?


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 20, 2010)

Ironbird666 said:


> Aeon use sevens, I believe there is an artist interview on this site?


I did a quick YouTube scan for this band, and found a music video





I spot an Engl Fireball in there, but what's that other amp?


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 20, 2010)

Obscura have a couple of songs played on 7 strings as I recall, if you consider Whitechapel/Suicide Silence death metal (I don't, but hey...) they play in drop A on 7s.

Also, do you care about bands like Cryptopsy or At the Gates that play in B standard on 6 strings?


----------



## SirToastalot (Aug 20, 2010)

Diamanthian
Insidious Disease
Hour of Penance are also well worth checking out. The guitarist was using a pretty slick natural burst Ltd SC-607 last time I saw them live:


----------



## emperor_black (Aug 20, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> I spot an Engl Fireball in there, but what's that other amp?



I think its the ENGL SE.


----------



## Hypothermia (Aug 20, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Check out my band.
> I love it when I can shamelessly plug my band and still be on topic!


I agree.

The band in my signature named Benighted Iris plays some kind of modern death mixed with djent vibes. 
We play 7s in Dropped A and use an 8string on 1 song.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Aug 20, 2010)

SirToastalot said:


> Diamanthian



 heavy as balls


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 21, 2010)

SirToastalot said:


> Diamanthian
> Hour of Penance


Coincidence, a buddy was showing me Hour of Penance earlier tonight. These two bands are incredibly heavy, especially Diamanthian.


----------



## Rapture (Aug 21, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> ^ between like 99 and 05
> dropG


 

That's true. Here's a picture of Jack Owen with the mighty UV7BK


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 21, 2010)

SPAWN OF POSSESSION


----------



## abysmalrites (Aug 21, 2010)

Malignancy


Emeth



Mithras


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rapture said:


> That's true. Here's a picture of Jack Owen with the mighty UV7BK


 
awesome shot pat obrien also has several bcrich jr v7 customs


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Also, do you care about bands like Cryptopsy or At the Gates that play in B standard on 6 strings?



He says pretty clearly on his first post: 



> and not simply 6s tuned down to B Standard


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

New Necrophagist album is on 7 strings, whenever it gets released.


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 23, 2010)

Skinless anyone? They (he) one guitarist if i remember correctly used a 7 string rg when i saw them in early millenium.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 23, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> I did a quick YouTube scan for this band, and found a music video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OP should probably try Bleeding The False though....Sadly Aeon's latest studio efforts just haven't been as epic.


----------



## yetti (Aug 23, 2010)

MORBID FUCKING ANGEL 




BEHEMOTH


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> New Necrophagist album is on 7 strings,* if it ever* gets released.



Fixed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Well, Chinese Democracy was released after all. So who's got 17 years of patience around here?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ Well, Chinese Democracy was released after all. So who's got 17 years of patience around here?



Honestly, they have till next May. Any longer than that and I'm done with them. The album has been fully recorded for over year now apparently, so I don't see how it should need so much arranging/mixing. I loved their other two releases, and have seen them tons of times live, as well as bought my fair share of merch. Not to be "that guy" (and I REALLY hate fans like this), but I feel they owe us as devoted fans (not just some dude who's downloaded illegally everything they've done), to release an already recorded album in a timely manner. I know that's harsh, but it's been six years.

I am half joking with all of this, but only half.


----------



## onefingersweep (Aug 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry


----------



## Baco (Aug 23, 2010)

Hypocrisy


----------



## Arterial (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, they have till next May. Any longer than that and I'm done with them. The album has been fully recorded for over year now apparently, so I don't see how it should need so much arranging/mixing. I loved their other two releases, and have seen them tons of times live, as well as bought my fair share of merch. Not to be "that guy" (and I REALLY hate fans like this), but I feel they owe us as devoted fans (not just some dude who's downloaded illegally everything they've done), to release an already recorded album in a timely manner. I know that's harsh, but it's been six years.
> 
> I am half joking with all of this, but only half.


well to be fair, necrophagist's two albums werent exactly fantastically mixed. maybe theyre making up for it this time


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 23, 2010)

Baco said:


> Hypocrisy


Someone tell me about the guitar the vocalist is playing:



11 string?


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, they have till next May. Any longer than that and I'm done with them. The album has been fully recorded for over year now apparently, so I don't see how it should need so much arranging/mixing. I loved their other two releases, and have seen them tons of times live, as well as bought my fair share of merch. Not to be "that guy" (and I REALLY hate fans like this), but I feel they owe us as devoted fans (not just some dude who's downloaded illegally everything they've done), to release an already recorded album in a timely manner. I know that's harsh, but it's been six years.
> 
> I am half joking with all of this, but only half.


Well he said in a recent interview (around July) that they were finishing the album and would be sending the masters to their label sometime soon, so if it's not out in a few months then I'm officially giving up on ever hearing this album


----------



## Baco (Aug 24, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> Someone tell me about the guitar the vocalist is playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 11 string?





Aaah, Wacken 98. I was there 

I'm pretty sure that's his good old 7 string Ibanez with some guitar picks stuck on the backside of the headstock, no?


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 24, 2010)

Baco said:


> Aaah, Wacken 98. I was there
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's his good old 7 string Ibanez with some guitar picks stuck on the backside of the headstock, no?


That would make more sense, thanks. It's not a great quality video.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 24, 2010)

Uh, don't we already have a "bands that play 7s" thread, that's been growing for, like, five years?


----------

